# Debbie Macomber's Cruise



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I know several KP's are going on this cruise and would love to meet some of you. I think someone posted and organized a group topic a few months a go but I got busy and wasn't on line much for awhile. Any plans to get together on the ship??
bbk


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Do you know if this is a knitting cruise with Debbie Macomber or if it is promoting her books? I enjoy her books very much.


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

It's a knitting cruise from Seattle to Alaska and back. Lots of neat classes and activities planned as well as sightseeing at the various ports


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

I did not see the cruise details...does anyone have the date, shipline or link?


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

The cruise leaves from Seattle next Sunday. I think it's been sold out. She did this last year too so it might be an annual event for her shop.


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank you much! I have read her romance novels but, did not know she was a knitter too. How surprising!


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

Have you read her Blossom Street series? About a knit shop in Seattle and the women who run it and customers. Great set of books!


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

I thought she sold the yarn shop in Port Orchard, but maybe not. She used to live in Port Orchard. I had a friend who lived there in Port Orchard and they read a lot of her books.


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

From what I know she still owns the shop and spends some time in Port Orchard but most of the time in Florida.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

My daughter lives in Por Torchard and I will have to have us go to some yarn shops there.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

deshka said:


> My daughter lives in Por Torchard and I will have to have us go to some yarn shops there.


She still owns the yarn shop at 1140 Bethel in Port Orchard. I looked it up on google. It is a large blue house made into a shop. Very pretty.
You can't miss it.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

You should visit her website (www.debbiemacomber.com) and join her mailing list, so you can hear about different events she appears at or hosts, and when all of her new books will be coming out, as well as other news. 

There's also a monthly drawing for various items (signed books, videos, knitting related items such as yarn, etc.).


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

She still owns the yarn shop and the tea house next to it. Her office is above the yarn shop where she does a lot of her writing. Her and her husband always spend the winters in Florida now.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Sounds like it would be fun to do. Maybe next year. I'll get on her mailing list.


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

I was in her shop last week on my vacation. The ladies were so nice and helpful. My great niece (10 yrs old) wanted roving but I know nothing about it. One of the ladies helped her and she ended up buying two packages of roving. 

She's making a small cat with it, unless of course her real cats get to it first! Had to explain why it is dangerous for her to leave it out where her cats could get into it.


----------

